# Gamer Laptop



## ncgimp (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,



ich würde mir gerne ein Laptop zum zocken kaufen, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe einen Computer vernünftig in meiner kleinen Wohnung zu stellen ;-).
Ich bin auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen, was meiner Meinung nach ganz solide klingt.


Mein Frag an euch: Welche spiele sind auf diesem Laptop maximal zu spielen? Laufen auf diesem Laptop auch Spiele die mehr Leistung benötigen wie z.B. bf4? Oder wird das eher ein Laptop für Wow, Lol usw?



http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+ideapad+z710+59401663+notebook



Danke für eure Antworten!

mfg


----------



## Saji (6. Mai 2014)

Du bist ja optimistisch. Ein 799 Euro Notebook als Gaming Laptop bezeichnen... ja, ich hab auch einen Ferrari in der Garage, auch wenn Fiat draufsteht. Kommt ja beides aus Italien, ne? 

Nein, im Ernst. BF4 wird auf Low Settings bei ca. 1024x768 einigermaßen flüssig laufen (knapp über 30fps). Von Full HD und High Settings kannst du leider nur träumen. Selbst WoW wird mit hoher Auflösung und hohen Details ruckelig werden. Nur weil's alt ist, wobei "alt" bei einem gut gewartetem MMO ja relativ ist, ist es noch lange nicht anspruchslos; Blizzard hat ja schließlich die letzten Jahre teils kräftig an der Engine und an Effekten geschraubt. Grundsätzlich aber sollten die meisten Spiele mit niedrigen bis mittleren Detail auf einer niedrigeren Auflösung (1366x768, ja schlagt mich ruhig!) gut flüssig spielbar sein (30 bis 45fps im Schnitt). Auf Full HD (1920x1080) und/oder höheren Details geht der GPU einfach zu schnell die Luft aus, da wird selbst ein Abschalten von Kantenglättung und Texturfilterung nicht mehr viel Leistung rauskitzeln. Grundsätzlich wäre es aber gut zu wissen was du letztendlich auf dem Ding zocken willst. Solitär und Mahjong laufen schon auf deutlichen günstigeren Laptops. Willst du längerfristig neuere Titel spielen musst du dir entweder eine größere Wohnung suchen oder etwas mehr für den Flachmann ausgeben.

Ganz ab davon. Für 799 Euro kriegst du schon einen ganz ordentlichen PC. Für ein Laptop mit ähnlicher Leistung musst du "spürbar" mehr ausgeben. Ist leider so. Soll nicht heißen das du in deiner Besenkammer nun einen Z3 aufbauen sollst, nur das du für ein Gaming Laptop vielleicht etwas mehr Geld einplanen solltest sofern du es länger als 1 oder 2 Jahre nutzen willst bzw. auch kommende Titel in, sagen wir mal ansehnlicher Optik, spielen willst.


----------



## Paradoxic (6. Mai 2014)

Ich empfehle dir ebenfalls einen normalen PC, Laptops sind DEUTLICH teurer. 

Wenn du dir einen Gamer-Laptop zulegen willst, dann empfehle ich keinen "fertigen", sondern Firmen, die dir einen zusammenbauen. 

http://www.tecstore.net/ z.B.

Dort habe ich meinen her und ich kann dir sagen, damit dieser nur halbwegs mit meinem PC mithalten konnte, als der noch ne 680iger drin hatte (mittlerweile 780iger), habe ich 2000&#8364; ausgegeben. Für 1200&#8364; hätte ich die gleiche leistung in einem PC gehabt. Man kann also sagen, das Laptops um die 70%-80% teurer sind, um die gleiche Leistung zu erreichen. Mir wars egal, ich brauchte einen sehr guten Laptop für meine Geschäftsreisen, deswegen war ich bereit so viel auszugeben und da ich da nun nicht die extrem anspruchsvollen Spiele auf kompletter Max Grafik spiele, hält der Laptop auch seit 1,5 Jahren locker flockig durch, auch wenn ich die ganz neuen Titel mittlerweile auf mittleren Einstellungen spielen muss.

Ein Laptop für 700&#8364; ist kein Gaming-Laptop, sorry. Mit den Teilen kannste Spiele angenehm spielen, die mehrere Jahre alt sind, Aktuelles zeug nur auf sehr niedrigen Einstellungen, wenn überhaupt.

Deswegen, solltest du nicht unbedingt nen Laptop brauchen, weil du viel Unterwegs bist, baue dir nen normalen PC. Für 700&#8364; gibts durchaus ordentliche Mittelklasse PCs, der dir 2-3 Jahre hält, solltest du nicht allzu anspruchsvoll sein.


----------



## Magogan (6. Mai 2014)

Was für eine Wohnung hast du bitte? Der Computer kann ja fast überall stehen, für alle Peripheriegeräte (Maus, Monitor, Tastatur, ...) gibt es lange Kabel, die du einfach vom PC bis zum Schreibtisch verlegen kannst. Irgendwo wird schon noch Platz sein, so groß ist ein PC nun auch nicht, es sind nur ca. 60x60x25 cm - und das sind schon Abmessungen von einem der größeren Gehäuse. 55x45x20 solltest du aber schon einplanen für ein etwas kleineres Gehäuse. Der Platz für Kabel hinter dem PC ist da schon mit drin.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn es wirklich ausschließlich um den Platz in der Wohnung geht würde ich auch dringend trotz allem zum Desktop PC greifen, notfalls ein Mini-ITX System (immer noch billiger und leistungsfähiger als ein Notebook).


----------



## ncgimp (6. Mai 2014)

Also sowas wie wow und lol würde ich schon gerne komplett flüssig mit schneller ladezeit spielen wollen. 

Nein das hat natürlich keine platzgründe. Gibt einfach mehrere gründe warum ich keinen pc haben will. Ich zock jetzt auch nicht übermäßig viel. Nur ab und an einfach mal nen ründchen mit freunden. 

Was ich nicht verstehe: der laptop ist von den datem her besser als mein alter pc der neulich kaputt gegangen ist und dieser pc konnte bf3 auf bester grafik und lol, diablo3 und wow mehr als ruckelfrei spielen. Warum dann der lappi nicht?


----------



## Saji (6. Mai 2014)

Das können wir dir nur schlecht sagen ohne die Daten deines alten PCs zu kennen. Wir müssten besonders wissen was für eine Grafikkarte im Rechner war, denn die ist bei dem von dir genannten wohl das schwächste Glied wenn es um einen halbwegs brauchbaren Spielerlaptop geht. Die verbaute GTX740m ist mehr eine Office und Multimedia GPU und nichts für Spiele.


----------



## ncgimp (6. Mai 2014)

Also liegt es hier eher an der graka und nicht an der cpu?
Gibt es im bereich 700-850 euro einen besseren laptop zum spielen?


----------



## Magogan (6. Mai 2014)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wieso du keinen PC willst. Wenn du nicht unterwegs arbeiten oder spielen willst, spricht nichts für einen Laptop.


----------



## ncgimp (6. Mai 2014)

Nutze den pc nicht mur fürs spielen und auch nicht nur zuhause. Aber bekommt man nix anständiges für mein budget?


----------



## TheVoice (6. Mai 2014)

Hi,

Notebook wird schwierig was gamingtaugliches zu bekommen. habe damals auch 1400 in die hand nehmen müssen....
Wie wäre denn etwas ala Alienware X51? ( http://www.dell.com/de/p/alienware-x51-r2/pd?oc=d00ar201 )

Ist zwar kein Notebook aber sehr mobil...Kannst ihn von der Größe her auch super neben dem fernsehr hinstellen und den als Monitor verwenden. 

Muss natürlich nicht alienware sein... auf shops ala caseking etc. bekommst auch anderweitig rechner in dieser art. Wäre das ne alternative?

Gerade im Wohnzimmer mit wireless Maus + Tastatur rockt das doch xD

Greetz


----------



## Magogan (6. Mai 2014)

Bekommt man nicht für 300 Euro ein Netbook zum Arbeiten für unterwegs? Dann kann man für die restlichen 500 Euro noch einen PC zum Spielen für zuhause kaufen. Einige Teile vom alten PC kannst du bestimmt noch verwenden (Gehäuse, Laufwerk, Festplatte). Wäre das eine Alternative?


----------



## ncgimp (6. Mai 2014)

Hey, ich weiß das wirklich zu schätzen, aber ich hätte echt gerne nen laptop. Gibts da keine möglichkeit? Ich mein was ist schon leistungstechnisch diablo wow und lol?
Einige hatten nach meiner alten grafikkarte gefragt. Das war folgende: hd radeon 5870


----------



## myadictivo (6. Mai 2014)

alternativ vll nach geräten mit einer 750m gpu gucken ?
ich würd mich hier auch nicht verunsichern lassen. wenn man sich darüber im klaren ist, dass man für das budget halt auflösung reduzieren muss und nicht in ultra settings zocken kann, dürfte man auch in der preisklasse um 700€ rum zufriedenstellend bedient werden.
d3 habe ich aus abbaufaulheit auch schon auf dem 2 jahre alten 500€ lappi meiner freundin gespielt und dabei weder augenkrebs bekommen noch ruckelorgien erlebt ^^


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2014)

_Schau dir vllt mal das an.

Laut Notebookcheck hast du (zB.) bei BF4 auf Hoch so ~75FPS.

Alles andere läuft auch noch ganz passable. (:_


----------



## ncgimp (6. Mai 2014)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier?


Deutlich besser?

http://www.notebooks...r+x7825+md98665


edit: wieso ist bei dem die auflösung so gering?


----------



## TheVoice (7. Mai 2014)

man sollte sich aber auch im klaren sein, dass die Notebooks dann (auch mit reduzierten Grafikeinstellungen) permanent am Anschlag laufen und meisst sehr heiß werden, was dann auch meist zu lasten der Langlebigkeit geht...ich würde wirklich min. n 1000er in die hand nehmen, ggf. den rest finanziren? Hast auf Dauer einfach mehr spaß, wenns Notebook sein soll.

Achja, Nvidia hat "gerade" die neuen Mobile-Chips auf den Markt geschmissen (800er Serie). Ggf warte noch 1,2 Monate und hol dir auf jeden fall ein Modell mit ens nem aktuellen grafikchip!

Hier ein Beispiel, wenns wirklich so günstig sein sll, was ich dann eher nehmen würde: 
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+ge60+2pei545fd+gaming+notebook?nbb=pla.google.notebooksbilliger+[Plusbox]&wt_cc1=plusbox

i5 Prozessor und aktuelle Grafikkarte... have fun ;-)

Achja, und nochmal wg Wärme...aus meiner Sicht ist ein Notebook-Cooler Pflicht :-)


----------



## ncgimp (7. Mai 2014)

Wenns so ist kauf ich mir halt einen für 1000. Die 250 euro machen es auch nicht aus. Wenn ich 1,5 monate warte sind dann die laptops mit den neuen chips dann nicht trotzdem deutlich teurer?


----------



## xdave78 (7. Mai 2014)

Zuerst einmal zu der Frage von Dir, warum das Lappi schlechter sein soll als dein alter PC. 

Dazu muss man wissen, dass Laptophardware nicht mit Desktophardware zu vergleichen ist. Eine mobile CPU mit fast gleicher Bezeichnung hat ganz andere Spezifikationen als zB eine Desktop CPU. Mal als Beispiel etwas was sich selbst ein Hardwarenoob vorstellen kann: eine Core i5 auf dem Desktop ist in der Regel mit 4 physikalischen CPU Kernen versehen (also quasi 4 Prozessoren in einem) bei den mobilen ist es so, dass die i5 CPUs 2 Kerne besitzen.
Bei den Grafikeinheiten geht es weiter. Wenn Du Dir eine Dsktopgrafikkarte anschaust und zufrieden bist, wisrst Du dich bei dem Modell mit fast gleichem Namen in der mobilen Version schon erschrecken, wie viel weniger diese leisten kann. Man kann grob sagen, dass gleichnamige Komponenten in dre mobilen Version ca 30% langsamer laufen als die Desktop Pendants. Diese Beispiele sind nur ein Teil der Wahrheit, aber ich will auch keine 10 Seitige Abhandlung schreiben, sondern es kurz für dich erklären.

So nun zu deinem Wunsch nach einem Gamer Lappi. Unter Anbetracht des von mir gesagten musst Du nun noch den Fakt dazunehmen, dass die gleichnamigen mobilen Komponenten IMMER 20-50% teurer (und eben 30% langsamer) sind. Daher kommen auch die Empfehlungen hier im Forum, dass Du unter 1000-1200EURO eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas taugliches erwarten kannst. Und das wiederum ist der Grund, weshalb Dir niemand etwas empfehlen mag. Es geht einfach nicht. Wenn jemand Dir etwas um die 800&#8364; empfiehlt, so kann dieser es nicht machen ohne zu wissen, dass das Teil eigentlich eher ne Krücke als etwas zum zocken ist. Da ich Dich jetzt aber aufgeklärt habe, will ich Dir ein paar Modelle als Möglichkeit zeigen, die jedoch eher im Bereich Gaming/Multimedia anzusiedeln sind. Aber für das eine oder andere Spiel sollten sie genug Power haben. Natürlich sind max. Details in zB BF4 nicht möglich.

Insofern gebe ich Dir die folgenden Tipps für die suche nach dem optimalen Gerät:
- nimm mindestens einen Core i5, besser i7 aber keinen i3 und keine AMD CPU
- du brauchst zum zocken dedizierte Grafik, also keine CPU mit Grafik drauf sondern einen extra Chip: nimm etwas im Bereich von MINDESTENS einer Geforce GT750M (die erste Zahl darf höher sein, die zweite auf keinen Fall tiefer..auch nicht wenn die erste Zahl eine 9 wär, die zweite Zahl ist bei Nvidia ausschlaggebend ..so ist eine GT750 idR besser als eine GT840, das beste in dem Preissegment wird wohl eine GT765 oder eine GTX860 sein)
- der Grafikspeicher muss DDR5 haben!!! Billige und langsamere Varianten haben DDR3
- schau dass die Grafikeinheit zum Bildschirm passt, ideal wäre eine 1600x900er Auflösung auf nem Lappi, dummerweise bietet das kaum noch ein Hersteller an somit muss man also FullHD nehmen und das zieht halt an der Performance

Unter diesen Aspekten würde ich als spontane Empfehlung mal das 
- DELL Inspiron 15 7000 Serie Notebook - Dell hat eigentlich meistens recht gute Displays und die Verarbeitung ist recht gut, die Eckdaten passen...wäre meine erste Wahl wenn ich weniger als 1.000&#8364; ausgeben wollte
- Schenker XMG P303 PRO/ Nexoc G302  (beide 13") http://www.hartware....eview_1662.html http://www.notebookc...o.100825.0.html
- Nexoc G508II
- MSI GE60-i750M281FD  die MSIs haben meist keine so guten Displays, aber ich hatte selber lange einen und mochte vor allem die eingebaute Turbo-Funktion


Wobei ich bei der Auswahl einfach nur nach technischen Daten geschaut habe. Ich hab jetzt keine Testst gesucht, aber ich denke mit den Infos kannst Du selber mal gucken und vielleicht auch Tests zu den genannten Geräten finden um dich zu entscheiden.


----------



## ncgimp (7. Mai 2014)

Vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort. Also ich bin bereit auch 1000 bis maximal 1100 euro zu investieren die frage ist ob es sich wirklich lohnt 1-2 monate zu warten und auf die 800er serie der chips zu warten?


----------



## xdave78 (7. Mai 2014)

In der Preiskategorie wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Die 700 und 800er GPUs auf gleichem Leistungsniveau werden auch preislich sich nix nehmen. Performancemässig wird man sich vllt um eine Verbesserung im einstelligen Prozentbereich unterhalten. Um die 1000 solltest Du nichts unterhalb eines i7 mit 2,4 /i5 mit 2,8 Ghz nehmen. GPU seitig nichts unter Nvidia GTX760/860(eher Richtung 765-770 bzw 865-870) bzw AMD HD77xx/R9
Von den Marken kann ich nur empfehlen: DELL, Schenker, Toshiba und MSI aus eigener Erfahrung und mein Schwager ist begeistert vom P/L Verhältnis seines Medion Erazer.


----------



## Saji (7. Mai 2014)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal zu der Frage von Dir, warum das Lappi schlechter sein soll als dein alter PC.



Trägt war nichts zum Thema bei, aber besser kann man es nicht formulieren. Hab' mir deinen Post mal kopiert und werde ihn, wann immer das Thema wieder aufkommt, verlinken. Danke!


----------



## TheVoice (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn du dir die Spezifikationen des geposteten Notebooks genau angeschaut hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen,
Dass der Laptop ne Graka der 800er Serie bereits hat (GTX860M)

Dass dir aber eher zur 870M geraten wird kann ich nur unterstreichen, aber ein Notebook mit der Graka inkl OS
kostet min 1300€.

Dass du warten sollst war darauf bezogen, dass natürlich die Preise etwas fallen werden, sobald es am Markt mehr Geräte gibt mit den neuen Grakas.
Aktuell ist das Angebot noch recht übersichtlich und daher teuer


----------



## OldboyX (8. Mai 2014)

Da die neuen mobilen Chips auf Maxwell Architektur setzen lohnt sich das schon ordentlich. Eine GTX 860M ist je nach Spiel schon 30% schneller als eine GTX 756M (Vorgängermodell).

Ich würde dir unbedingt zu einem 17" Notebook mit einer GTX 860 M raten. Das gibt es von Clevo bei verschiedenen Resellern wie one.de, mysn, nexoc usw. Von der GTX 870 M würde ich eher abraten, da diese noch auf die ältere Kepler Architektur setzt und man konkret 200&#8364; Aufpreis bezahlen muss für ca. 25% mehr Leistung der GPU (aber das kannst dann letztlich nur du wissen ob es dir das wert ist). 

Konkret meine ich folgendes als Beispiel (angeblich ab 15.05. lieferbar):

http://www.one.de/sh...oducts_id=10335


Dazu konfigurierst du dir den billigsten i7 Prozessor, 8 GB RAM (2x4 und nicht 1x8) und eine 120 GB SSD von Samsung. Dazu noch eine 500 GB normale 2. Festplatte die mit 7200 RPM dreht.  Dann bist du in der Summe genau bei 1k &#8364;. Am besten kaufst du dir dann Windows 7 sonstwo im Internet für 40&#8364; und installierst das selbst. Wenn du das nicht kannst oder niemanden kennst der dir das macht musst halt nochmal die 100&#8364; in die Hand nehmen und ein Windows dazubestellen und kommst auf 1100&#8364;.

Man sollte Diablo 3 und WoW nicht unterschätzen, ich spiele gerade Diablo 3 hin und wieder auf einem etwas älteren System und das ist mühsam selbst wenn man alles runterdreht.

Die Vorteile von diesen Clevo Notebooks sind:

a) Konfigurierbar und somit billiger weil du nichts kaufen musst, das du nicht brauchst/willst
b) ordentliche Verarbeitung (wenngleich nicht hochwertig im Sinne von Alu oder so)
c) gutes Kühlsystem (die Komponenten überhitzen nicht und auch die Tastatur/Touchpad werden beim Spielen nicht unangenehm warm)
e) mattes Display
f) sehr gute Wartungsmöglichkeiten (ein paar Schrauben lösen und man kann den Lüfter bequem entstauben)

Nachteil:

Der Lüfter ist gerade unter Last relativ laut. Das ist jedoch bei Gaming-Notebooks allgemein ein Problem und ist soweit mir bekannt nur bei der Asus Republic of Gamers Serie besser. Diese sind jedoch für die verbaute Hardware deutlich teurer.


----------



## painschkes (8. Mai 2014)

_Selbigen Laptop hab ich auch gepostet - allerdings ohne Konfigurationen..da er zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht soviel ausgeben wollte / konnte._


----------



## xdave78 (8. Mai 2014)

*OldBoyX ich finde deine Tipps immer sehr ordentlich*, aber dass Du hier "ONE" als Empfehlung angibst kann ich wirklich nur *SEHR SCHWER* glauben. Ich bin sogar echt erschüttert. Ehrlich jetzt!

Bitte kauft dort keine Hardware..echt jetzt! Scheiß egal wie billig, seid gewarnt...Service, Support und Verarbeitung tragen dem zu 100% Rechnung.
Ich hatte lange Vorurteile gegen diesen Shop weil er vor Jahren mal richtig miese Bewertungen der ganzen Community aus allen Ecken bekam. Dann über die Jahre dachte ich sie hätten gelernt. Neulich hat sich ein guter Bekannter dort ein Gamerlappi gekauft (ich hatte ihm zuvor meine Bedenken mitgeteilt) und hatte über MONATE nur Ärger damit. Support hat nicht geantwortet, Lappi war eingesendet aber dort in deren Werkstatt verschwunden, dann wider da, dann kam das Teil nicht, dann haben sie es zurückgeschickt mit Hinweis dass es repariert ist, war aber nicht und dann fing alles von vorn an...





Haltet von mir was ihr wollt, aber stattdessen kannst Du dir auch gleich  die 1.000 Euro schnappen, dich auf die Toilette setzen und feste Einen abdrücken und dir gemächlich mit den Scheinchen die Kimme auskratzen 



Auch wenn es ein Clevo ist und ONE letztendlich nur Reseller ist...such Dir nen anderen Reseller.

Die 860M gibt es sowohl als Kepler als auch als Maxwell, insofern ist das wohl Glückssache.
Vielleicht kann man sich drauf einigen dass neben der 860M vielleichjt auch die 770M eine gute Sache wäre. Diese ist z.B. in Medions Erazer Reihe verbaut und dürfte auch gut abgehen zudem ist dort dank der höheren Speicheranbindung im Vergleich zu den 860Ms etwas bessere Alterung zu erwarten.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Mai 2014)

@ xdave78

Ich kann deine Kritik verstehen, aber letztlich sind das nunmal Einzelfälle. Ich kenne persönlich einen Fall der mit mysn Probleme hatte und habe außerdem schon bei One bestellt und überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt. Außerdem ist One in der Regel eben auch noch die paar € billiger, ein Risiko das jeder selbst abschätzen muss (ist dieselbe Diskussion wie mit dem Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand für 30€ - früher sogar nur 15€ - gegenüber den Angeboten bei Alternate oder Mindfactory die deutlich teurer daherkommen).

Ich versuche eigentlich immer mehrere Reseller zu nennen und einen exemplarisch zu verlinken. Ich werde mich bemühen in Zukunft mehrere Links anzubieten.

http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;010;003&bestellnr=XMG-A704   identisches Notebook bei mysn
http://config.nexoc.de/G728II identisches Notebook bei Nexoc


----------



## ncgimp (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen lappi für 1299 euro rausgesucht. Was kann ich denn hiermit einwandfrei spielen?

i7 4700hq 4x 2,4 (3,4)
8gb ram
Gtx 870m

Beispiele: lol diablo wow wildstar bf4 ...? Neue spiele die bald rauskommen kann ich vergessen?


----------



## Saji (14. Mai 2014)

Link zum Laptop wäre nicht schlecht wegen weiteren Details. Aber die Eckdaten sehen schon mal nicht schlecht aus.  Freut mich das du unsere Tipps scheinbar gut angenommen hast.


----------



## ncgimp (14. Mai 2014)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+gs70+2pei781+gaming+notebook

leider hat der kein Laufwerk. Aber so in etwa würde ich mir ihn dann holen.

Ich bin auch immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch nen PC holen soll. Im Prinzip bekomme ich für 1200 € nen super krasen gamer pc.


----------



## Saji (15. Mai 2014)

ncgimp schrieb:


> http://www.notebooks...gaming+notebook
> 
> leider hat der kein Laufwerk. Aber so in etwa würde ich mir ihn dann holen.
> 
> Ich bin auch immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch nen PC holen soll. Im Prinzip bekomme ich für 1200 € nen super krasen gamer pc.



Als alter MSI Fanboy kann ich dir zu der Wahl nur gratulieren.  Nein, Spaß beiseite, der ist wirklich solide. Das fehlende Laufwerk _kann_ ein Nachteil sein, allerdings bekommst du für 30 bis 40 Euro externe DVD-Brenner falls du mal etwas von einer DVD installieren musst. Vorteil: bist du unterwegs kannst du es vorher abstecken und zu Hause lassen.

Mit dem PC hast du natürlich auch recht. Liegt aber bei dir, die Entscheidung können wir dir nicht abnehmen. Wir helfen aber gerne wenn du dir etwas zusammenstellen willst. Bitte kauf nur keinen fertigen Gamer-PC, auch nicht wenn Gamestar, buffed (Sorry!) oder PCGames draufsteht. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das wir die gleiche Leistung, wenn nicht sogar bessere, zum günstigeren Preis hinbekommen.


----------



## Hackseputt (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hab gerade genau das gleiche Problem. Ich muss wegen dem Studium relativ häufig umziehen und hab nur ein Wohnheimzimmer. 
Das heißt aus Mobilitäts- und Platzgründen ist ein Laptop für mich schon attraktiv.
Ich würde gerne Civ5, D3 und vlt The Witcher. In wie weit kann man denn den Test auf Notebookcheck vertrauen? Denn da läuft halt schon Crysis 3 mit ner GTX860M auf 46 fps....

Wie sieht es denn mit dieser Konfiguration aus? Tauglich? P/L Verhältnis okay?
Ich bin inzwischen echt etwas verwirrt...

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=203&products_id=8848


----------



## ncgimp (15. Mai 2014)

Nein keine Sorge, bevor ich mir einen Pc kaufen sollte würde ich mich hier nochmal informieren. Fertige Pc's würden allgemein für mich nicht in Frage kommen.


Heißt das, dass ich ein "externes Laufwerk" kaufen kann, dass ich dann über ?(usb) anschließen kann und dann ganz normal nutzen kann wie ein festes Laufwerk?



Und wie würde es mit dem Laptop aussehen den ich gepostet habe? Welche spiele sollte ich damit mehr als souverän spielen können? "Nur" lol / diablo / wow etc oder auch evt bf4? Und wie schaut es dann in Zukunft aus? Lange komme ich damit vermutlich nicht aus oder?


----------



## Saji (15. Mai 2014)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade genau das gleiche Problem. Ich muss wegen dem Studium relativ häufig umziehen und hab nur ein Wohnheimzimmer.
> Das heißt aus Mobilitäts- und Platzgründen ist ein Laptop für mich schon attraktiv.
> Ich würde gerne Civ5, D3 und vlt The Witcher. In wie weit kann man denn den Test auf Notebookcheck vertrauen? Denn da läuft halt schon Crysis 3 mit ner GTX860M auf 46 fps....
> 
> ...



Die Daten auf Notebookcheck sind meiner Meinung nach recht verlässlich. Es kommt natürlich auch auf die restlichen Daten des Laptops an, aber man findet eher selten eine GTX860m neben einem Intel Celereon und 2GB RAM. Die von dir genannten Spiele werden garantiert laufen, die Detailstufe dürfte man auch als ansehnlich bezeichnen dürfen. Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas niederschlagend, ist aber definitiv nicht so gemeint. Ich will mich bei Gaming Notebooks, auch wenn sie aus der Preisklasse 1000 bis 1200 Euro entspringen, nur nicht *zu* weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.  Meine Meinung zu dem Ding: gut! Weiteres kannst du unten in meinem zweiten Absatz zu ncgimp lesen.



ncgimp schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich ein "externes Laufwerk" kaufen kann, dass ich dann über ?(usb) anschließen kann und dann ganz normal nutzen kann wie ein festes Laufwerk?
> 
> Und wie würde es mit dem Laptop aussehen den ich gepostet habe? Welche spiele sollte ich damit mehr als souverän spielen können? "Nur" lol / diablo / wow etc oder auch evt bf4? Und wie schaut es dann in Zukunft aus? Lange komme ich damit vermutlich nicht aus oder?



Genau das heißt es. Es wird per USB angeschlossen und wird von Windows als, ich sag mal, externes DVD Laufwerk erkannt. Super simple stuff.

Das Laptop ist schon was besseres, die GTX870m zieht ordentlich ab. Notebookcheck gibt bei der GTX870m mit Crysis 3 High Details superflüssige 66 FPS an. Bei BF4 sollen es auf High Details sogar knappe 100 FPS sein, auf Ultra bietet sie noch immer flüssig 37FPS. Das sind zur Zeit so die hardwareintensivsten Spiele die selbst "Highend" PCs in die Knie zwingen können. Crysis 3 allerdings mehr noch als BF4. Interessant wird's wenn Watch_Dogs rauskommt; auf die Benchmarks freue ich mich ungemein. *g* Was uns auch zu deiner Frage bringt wie es mit der Zukunft aussieht. Kann man leider nicht sagen. Es gibt immer wieder Titel, wie Watch_Dogs, die mit fast schon ungeheuerlich hohen Anforderungen um sich werfen. Wenn ein Entwickler als "empfohlen" eine Acht-Kern-CPU bzw. eine mit Hyperthreading angibt lässt das natürlich alle Besitzer einer i5 CPU aufhorchen. Und wir reden hier von den empfohlenen Voraussetzung und nicht von denen die man bräuchte um das Spiel dann auf Ultra zu zocken; die dürften dann gerade im Bezug auf GPU noch mal höher ausfallen. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: du wirst mit dem Laptop sicher eine Zeit lang auskommen, je nach deiner Erwartunghaltung länger oder kürzer, aber niemand kann oder möchte dir eine Garantie a la "Wirst die nächsten x Jahre alles damit spielen können" erteilen.


----------



## Hackseputt (15. Mai 2014)

Nun, erst mal danke, für deine Antwort (y)
Also laut notebookcheck läuft Crysis 3 mit der 860 auf hoch halt mit 46fps.
Wenn das so stimmt und davon ausgegangen wird, dass die restlichen Komponenten die GrKa nicht ausbremsen müsste der Laptop der GameStar doch super sein.
Immerhin arbeitet ein i7-4710MQ darin und es sind 8GB Ram verbau. Wenn man dann noch eine SSD nachrüstet, was bremst das System dann noch?


----------



## Saji (16. Mai 2014)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> was bremst das System dann noch?



Hitze, stiefmütterlich behandelte Treiber, schlechte Unterstützung von mobilen Grafiklösung seitens der Spieleentwickler... die Liste lässt sich sicher mit genug Schwarzmalerei lange fortsetzen. Unterm Strich sind die 1000Euro Laptops leistungstechnisch mit einem 800 Euro PC gleichzusetzen (nur eine ungefähre Einschätzung meinerseits, keine Gewähr, bitte nicht hauen!). Zu bedenken wäre da noch das die mobilen i5er bzw. i7er im Gegensatz zu ihren Desktop-Vettern nur zwei statt vier Kerne haben. Deswegen wird auch in aller Regel zum i7 geraten weil er dank HyperThreading (zwei Threads pro Kern) trotzdem auf das (ungefähre) Niveau eines Vierkerners kommt. Unterschiede kann meiner Meinung aber nur bei Anwendungen und Spielen erkennen die tatsächlich effektiv vier Kerne nutzen, also mindestens eine 64bit Anwendung sind. Das allein ist aber meiner Meinung nach noch lange kein Garant für eine optimale Ausnutzung der Kerne.

Falls sich bei euch nun die Frage stellt wo nun die Unterschiede bei den beiden Laptops sind, hier mal eine kleine Aufstellung der gröbsten Unterschiede.

MSI (ncgimp) / GameStar (Hackseputt)

max. 4x3,4GHz / max. 4x3,5GHz (100MHz Unterschied)
GTX870m 3GB VRAM / GTX860m 2GB VRAM (MSI hat hier mit der 870m etwas die Nase vorn)
kein optisches Laufwerk / Blu-Ray Laufwerk, DVD Brenner
1 TB HDD (2 SSDs zusätzlich nachrüstbar) / 500 GB HDD (kein Info zur Nachrüstung gefunden auf die Schnelle)

Auf das Klimmbimm wie Killer-Netzwerkkarte oder illuminated Gaming Keyboard gehe ich mal nicht ein.


----------



## Hackseputt (16. Mai 2014)

Also, was würdest du mir in meiner Situation empfehlen?
Ein Laptop hat für mich durch Mobilität und seine platzsparende Größe einen riesigen Vorteil.
Ich möchte eher alte Spiele spielen, Gotic I,II und III, Rome: Total War, Civ5, Age 2 und 3 und vielleicht auch Spiele wie Sim City, The Witcher..
Grafik ist mir nicht sonderlich wichtig, mittel ist voll okay.
Am liebsten würde ich so bis 1000€ ausgeben, mein budget ist zwar auf 1200€ aufblähbar, aber je weniger desto besser 
Nun, wenn es das P/L Verhältnis jedoch rechtfertigt bzw. die Tatsache, dass unter dem Betrag X einfach kein passendes Produkt zu finden ist,
bin ich natürlich bereit mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Saji (16. Mai 2014)

Nein nein, für deine Zwecke ist der GameStar Laptop schon in Ordnung.  Wenn er dir gefällt, schnapp ihn dir. Ich sehe nichts was gegen ihn sprechen würde, außer das es ein Laptop ist.  Aber da du es mobil haben willst, why not? Einzige Alternative die ich dir nennen könnte wäre das MSI Laptop das ncgimp sich rausgesucht hat. Allerdings will er ja auch Spiele wie BF4 möglichst hübsch spielen.


----------



## Hackseputt (4. Juni 2014)

Erst mal vielen dank für deine Antwort, hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen!

Ich hab mir bisher noch kein NB zugelegt, ich hadere immernoch etwas damit. Inzwischen stehe ich auch eher auf das NB das ncgimp gefunden hat^^
Naja, gerade brauch ich es auch nicht so dringend und ohne kann ich mich mehr aufs Studium konzentrieren *g*
Aber in den nächsten Monaten kommt sicherlich eins, spätestens im Herbst.

Eine Frage, rein aus Interesse hab ich aber noch.
Ich hab das hier gefunden, es hat ne große SSD und eine GTX 870. Nur der Prozessor sieht für mich etwas schwach aus. Was haltet ihr davon?
Eine sinnvolle Kombination oder doch eher unnütz?
Wäre es ein 17" NB käme es sogar in Frage 

* 
*


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2014)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Eine Frage, rein aus Interesse hab ich aber noch.
> Ich hab das hier gefunden, es hat ne große SSD und eine GTX 870. Nur der Prozessor sieht für mich etwas schwach aus. Was haltet ihr davon?
> Eine sinnvolle Kombination oder doch eher unnütz?
> Wäre es ein 17" NB käme es sogar in Frage
> ...


Mich verwirrt die CPU etwas, weil der mir nicht bekannt ist (gibt ja eh so viele Modelle). Darauf habe ich mal im Netz geschaut. Und da finde ich nur einen *i7 4510* aber keinen als *i5*.
Mit 2Ghz gehört er nicht zu den stärksten ist aber ok. Für den Preis auch gut. Besonders weil eine 870M mit drin ist. Das ist schon nicht verkehrt. Insgesamt könnte der i7 etwas schneller sein, sollte aber reichen.

Nochmal zum Preis. Der ist auch in Ordnung für ein Notebook mit der Ausstattung. Generell bekommt man so den Eindruck, dass Notebooks deutlich günstiger geworden sind. Zum einen weil die SSD-Preise in letzter Zeit wieder recht stark gefallen sind und zum anderen der Trend generell immer stärker zum Spielen auf das Smartphone geht und die Firmen mit den Notebooks keinen so starken Absatz mehr haben, wie noch vor 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juni 2014)

Nur um es als Option in den Raum zu werfen:

Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen (i.e. du pendelst zwischen nur 2 Orten, Studienort und Heimatort) und besitzt bereits bestimmte Peripheriegeräte (Maus, Tastatur, Monitor) und möglicherweise kommst du an einen 2. Monitor ohne Geld ausgeben zu müssen, kommst du mitunter an bessere Hardware wenn du dir 2x einen Desktop PC holst. Noch besser ist es, wenn du deinen jetzigen Heim-Desktop PC aufrüsten könntest und nur einen zusätzlichen Rechner kaufen müsstest.

Notebooks sind nicht schlecht, keine Frage und ich habe selbst immer wieder Gaming Notebooks gehabt, aber ordentlich arbeiten und auch spielen kann man einfach an einem 22"+ Monitor mit ordentlicher Tastatur (die Handhaltung und Abwärme bei Laptops ist immer so eine Sache, der Lüfter läuft, das Gerät vibriert auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad etc.).

Auch überlegenswert ( habs nie versucht) wäre ein mATX oder mini PC. Ist auch billiger und du könntest den PC dann auch ganz vernünftig transportieren wenn man ihn in einen Rucksack packt. Voraussetzung ist wiederum die nötige Peripherie an beiden Orten.


----------

